# This Burns My Saucier!!!



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I am very disappointed with the way my application for a kitchen position was handled. Not being hired because I am a culinary student is odd. Why would this person be jealous of anyone getting a formal culinary education is beyond me. Oh well. There are more jobs out there and I'll get one of them. I must be careful, though. Hate (which nobody should have under any circumstances) and revenge are two of the most dangerous double-edged swords in existence. Therefore, I must exercise patience and tolerance to become the best chef I can. Otherwise I'm no better than the person treating me unfairly.


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

Food for thought:

_*CULINARIAN'S CODE*_

_Adopted by the American Culinary Federation, Inc., at its Convention in Chicago, August, 1957_

I pledge my professional knowledge and skill to the advancement of our profession and to pass it on to those that are to follow.

*I shall foster a spirit of courteous consideration and fraternal cooperation within our profession.*

I shall place honor and the standing of our profession before personal advantage.

*I shall not use unfair means to effect my professional advancement or to injure the chances of another colleague to secure and hold employment.*

*I shall be fair, courteous and considerate in my dealings with fellow colleagues.*

*I shall conduct any necessary comment on, or criticism of, the work of fellow colleagues with careful regard for the good name and dignity of the culinary profession, and will scrupulously refrain from criticism to gain personal advantage.*

I shall never expect anyone to subject himself to risks which I would not be willing to assume myself.

I shall help to protect all members against one another from within our profession.

I shall be just as enthusiastic about the success of others as I am about my own.

I shall be too big for worry, too noble for anger, too strong for fear, and too happy to permit the pressure of business to hurt anyone, within or without the profession.

.........I've always had a _little_ bit of trouble with that last one myself.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I wish someone would post that notice in EVERY restaurant kitchen! Its' going up in mine.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

What this sous chef is doing is inexcuseable.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Ever hear of mandatory drug testing?


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Yes. But I won't discuss this anymore.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Quote-"But his wife (who is best friends with my mother-in-law) told my in-laws that "He may not hire him". WTF?!?! From the conversation I gather that he's a bit jealous that I do go to culinary school (at my comm. college, for now)"

You need to talk to the guy yourself!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I have tried to set up a time to meet with him. He has yet to return my calls. I think it's impolite to show up on a person's job unanounced. So I must wait for him to call, if he ever does.......


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

I thought you _did_ name him, Jeffrey357. Forgive me, please. I was obviously mistaken!

You were wise not to name your Sous Chef in a public forum. _THAT_ would have been inexcusable, in my opinion. But you didn't. Very good, Jeffrey357.By the way, just curious...... the name you typed in parentheses at the end of your post, who is that? Not the Sous Chef, of course, but if that is _your_ name................

Jeffrey357, *if* you can channel that passion and fire into your work, you _may_ become a successful chef someday. Good luck to you in your career, Jeffrey357 (and I really mean that).


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

The name in parenthese is the comedian from which the last quote came. I didn't mean to upset anyone here.


----------



## zcook (Jan 31, 2002)

But Jeffrey, you just divulged your own!  Very nice to meet you, Jeffrey.

You did not upset anyone. Look, I never meant to imply that your Sous Chef's behavior was _your_ fault. Not at all. The only behavior for which you are responsible is your own.

Since you have now replied in a calmer "voice", I will assume that you were merely blowing off some steam, as we all need to do from time to time. Think about it, Jeffrey...... how badly do you want to work for a guy like that anyway? You know there will be other opportunities.

BTW, I am not familiar with Robin Harris. Despite your proper use of quotation marks, I did not realize that you were quoting an apparently famous comedian. My mistake. I apologize.


----------



## -d- (Apr 6, 2001)

Jeffrey,

Totally know how you feel. You run into these people in all walks of life. I'm sure that you've had your share of these experiences before you started trying to cook. It's a shame what we all don't live by zcook's post of the Culinarian's Code.

But as you said best:
That's the way. Channel your energy and get some awesome job elsewhere. Vegas has tons of great restaurants.

I would consider it a blessing that you found out about this guy now, versus if you had been already working for him for a while. Then you're stuck under the thumb of some rat bastard.

Good luck.


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Hello Everyone! It is ok to talk about problems we have in life and work dealling with the culinary field. Thats whats great about this community. But I would highly advise that we be calm and cautions about what we post. We should focus on using better choices of words instead of the other kind of language. And there is no need to post names of anybody in a confilict or dispute with whom we encounter. Children are known to get advice from these forums for their school activities and assignments. Eventhough most of the words in question are blocked (astrek) out, some of the words can be figured out and some may be missed. Whatever problems someone may have with another individual should be discussed in a privet manner with the other individual, like someone suggested in a previous reply. However, we welcome everybodys opinon in advice in order to help everyone grow in a positive, progressive kitchen life!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

You are right, layjo. I was blowing off steam. I myself wouldn't think of doing this to an aspiring culinarian. So it bothers me that it was done to me. Kids and younger adults (younger than me at least) get advice from here. If you haven't already I will change out the first post with them in mind. Sorry kiddies, If you do decide to take something from this thread at all, take words from zcook's posting of the Culinarian's Code.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Having only read the edited version of this thread, I'm not sure exactly how this whole situation went down. But I have to say that hiring of culinary students can be a tricky situation , depending on their level of commitment.
I've been burned a few times with people not showing up or willing to do
the job required. I don't want someone who needs to go pick olives in
Santa Barbara for the weekend to round out their culinary experience when I've got a fully packed reservation book ! (LOL)
I don't need someone whose not willing to clean out a floor drain when it gets clogged up. (And I never ask anyone to do anything that I haven't already done myself ) Not that that's part of the job description, but we all know it is...
Give me a crew of vatos any day of the week- I know they're gonna show up,
work hard, and do the dish the same way I've shown them every time.

I love my culinary school bretheren dearly, and there is no excuse for rudness on any level
(okay, well maybe there is every once in a while  )
but you want the job so badly you just keep showing up at that
kitchen door and eventually somebody will stick a peeler in your hands.

Peace.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Jeffrey, check your pm's, please.


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

Mi Vatos, mi vida loca, mi hommies...
I am a woman chef, certainly not a racist, who values any body that will work as hard as I do. Born and raised in Los Angeles among the Latino community-
these are the people I work with and live among on a daily basis.
I value and respect their love and hard work for the job they do and would
take any one of them over a culinary student any day.
That may sound very harsh to you and I did go to culinary school (albeit 
briefly - then I just went to work in the kitchen), but you know what man, it's really hard out there and the kitchen is one tough mofo place and as my crazy boys say- when it goes down and you look to your left and you look to your right and all you see are asses and elbows you know who your friends are 
cause they're standing right next to you knocking it out.
Peace.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry, monkeymay. My mistake. I should have first PM'ed you. I'm sorry.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

y'know, it sounds like a case of "if at first you dont succeed, et al".

Im happy at my job. But guess what, its not my first, nor my last. It is also one that i never applied for.

The thing to remember, is to not sweat on the neverwas, but to concentrate on the potentials. A neverwas is exactly that. Experience is vey much a prerequisite in this industry so it isnt always the most educated that gets the job.

My sous chef at work is both more experienced and younger than me. I gave up a head chefs position at a unfulfilling job to take a lower position job. Am i worried?, no!. It took me the better part of 6 months to get this job and it fell right in my lap. 

Also on this basis, im probably more educated than the head chef and it still doesnt bother me.

I am also a qualified chef, more so than most (in the theory sense).

Cert III commercial cookery
Cert IV commercial cookery
Cert III catering ops
Cert IV catering ops
Bakery Skills
Diploma Hospitality Management

soon to complete

BBA
Cert III commercial cookery (pattiserie)
cert IV commercial cookery (pattiserie)
(maybe) B App Sc (Foodservice) 
and maybe even B Mngmt T&H (as well)

thinking about
Cert IV Assessment and workplace training

Ive worked for dodgy people before, and trust me, 3 weeks is too long, but if you do end up in this boat, atleast you will know.

Just remember, most of the time, a job is not the be all and end all (unless it is the job prior to retirement). Funnily enough, the training is just a way of staving off boredom (heh, more of a pasttime or hobby). As you see, i dont have a degree, but the Australian system is a little different. 

So, the bottom line is that, if a situation reverses itself, dont hang on the possible outcomes, because you already the one result. Just strive ahead and adapt, because whether getting a job or actually being service, changing or controlling an outcome rather than dwelling on what the result and has happened is what will make you a valued employee in the long run.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sounds like you are making the common mistake that this is the *"one and only"* place for you to work at. There are tons of kitchen opportunities and you talk with your instructors. Move on, it is time to find something better. I mean really would you want to work for these people anyways? Don't believe the myths that you have to work for a tyrannt, find a good chef like Cape Chef or Jim who have a real passion about food and sharing their knowledge and then my friend you will grow.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Culinarian,

I couldn't tell that from your first post. Sounds like you are on the right track. Don't let this person get you down.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I will try not to. Thank you for being concerned. Again, you all are wonderful.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

oh man!, i just read my last post. Dont i sound special.

oops.

Remember, sarcasm maybe the lowest form of wit, but, wit is the highest form of intelligence. (or maybe correct spelling and grammatical composition?).

gees, it just keeps on giving.


----------

